# Vesa Wandhalterung Samsung C49HG90



## kleinerEisbär (12. Juni 2018)

Howdy,

ich bin gerade eben mal wieder auf der Suche nach einer Wandhalterung für meinen Kleinen Samsung C49HG90.
Der Standfuß ist mir echt einfach zu groß, da der Monitor so unnötigerweise 40cm zum Schreibtischende nach hinten miese macht.
Meine letzten Wandhalterungen hatten davor jahrelang die Dell S2716DG gehalten, waren dem allerdings nicht gewachsen. Man hatte kein Flexibilität mehr und man konnte ihn auch nur ganz an der Wand lassen, da er sonst nach vorne gekippt ist.

Was ich nun also suche ist eine stabile Wandhalterung für meinen 49 Zoll Monitor der sagenhaft geringe 12Kg auf die Wage bringt.
Hat mir da jemand vielleicht einen Vorschlag? :3 
Kosten sind an für sich egal solange es vielleicht jetzt nicht gerade 300€+ sind.

Cheetah Mounts ALAMB Gelenkarm TV Wandhalterung: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Diese waren nicht ausreichend  Obwohl ja angeblich 18Kg ...


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Juni 2018)

So ne komplizierte Frage


----------



## PCGH_Manu (14. Juni 2018)

There is a Preisvergleich for that: Halterungen im Preisvergleich

Je nach Flexibilität ab 5 Euro


----------



## kleinerEisbär (14. Juni 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> There is a Preisvergleich for that: Halterungen im Preisvergleich
> 
> Je nach Flexibilität ab 5 Euro



Preisvergleich YesYes ... Aber wie zum Jürgen kann ich mir da sicher sein, dass sie beser ist als die dich bereits habe und dem nicht gerecht wurde.
Erfahrungswerte, die braucht die Welt!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (14. Juni 2018)

Dann studiere er eben die Bewertungen bei Amazon. Dort wurde ich auch für meine TV-Wandhalterung fündig, die für 15 Euro tut, was es soll. So ne Wandhalterung ist keine Mikroelektronik, da kann man nicht allzu viel falsch machen, wenn man sich innerhalb den Herstellerangaben bewegt und einigermaßen gut Dübeln kann.


----------

